# Am I an ISFP or INFP?!?



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

I know I am an Fi dominant type, but I am not entirely sure that I am an INFP over an ISFP

Reasons I think I might be ISFP:
-My internal world is not very clear
-I don't really ramble as INFPs seem to
-I don't burst out about things that conflict with my morals
-I don't have my morals as set in stone as INFPs seem to
-I find music and art expresses my feelings better than poetry or writing
-I acted more like an ESFP than an ENFP when I was younger
-I'm not even sure if I understand theories and concepts, if someone told me to think of a concept right noe, I would think of colours and sounds, not any system or whatever
-I can't differentiate between Fi and Ne very easily as if I was using it, however if I was using Fi and Se I can see the difference clearly
-I talk slowly, and I've heard thats an ISFP thing
-I struggle to express my inner world more than INFPs seem to

Reasons I _think_ that I'm an INFP, not ISFP:
-My mind feels muddled, and thats what i feel like Ne is like
-I don't feel like I fit into my environment as much as an ISFP would
-I don't feel as sure of myself as an ISFP seems to be
-I don't feel like I observe my environment
-I'm not that aesthetically pleasing :'(
-I am very scatter-brained

*QUESTIONNAIRE ONE*
1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
View attachment 331378

_I liked the way the sun glinted off of the duck fourth from the left's face, it looks like a happy duck, it's my favourite. The front duck definitely looks like the leader, because of his raised head, it's only right that he's upfront really, it's where he want's to be. Overall I like the whole ambience of the picture, kind of yellowy reminds me of a sunset._

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
_Initially I would honestly be thinking 'wow this is intersting', I wouldnt think of the concert initially. I would be more worried about the group of people thinking I didn't care than actually caring about the concert. Outward reactions, I would try my best to look disappointed yet but also positive. _

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
_It would mostly depend on how I feel at the time, I might feel burned out from the concert, and maybe rather go home, but I can normally be spontaneous enough to go along with it. I would feel kind of apprehensive about the occasion a little, but also excited I think. I would be unlikely to say no._

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
_I would be mostly forgiving inside, because in my eyes they know no better. I probably wouldn't mention it unless it was really bad_

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
_I dunno I can't think of my beliefs in this way - hypothetically. sorry :/_

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
_I don't know again. It's like I have to experience my own reaction to a particular incident to decide on my morals._

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
_a) That I'm more caring, forgiving, accepting than most people. I'm also quiet and kind of random when I talk. 
b) That I sometimes don't have much to say, if I'm in a bad mood I'm super boring to be around, or I feel that way_

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
_I think I mostly trust my gut feelings, even though they're not always right I don't think. Even if someone gives me evidence to show that I am wrong I mostly ignore them really. Theyre mostly triggered when either trying to organise something or do something thought out (e.g. finding the location of somewhere in town or a best direction to one place), or when I try to figure out how someone is feeling_

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
_I'll skip this as I think it's about introversion/extroversion and I'm definately introverted_

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
_Sometimes I will feel annoyed at someone when I am with them and I will get annoyed at myself for being annoyed at them, and then I will try to repress the feeling of being annoyed at them. I will repress the outward expression of it, but I sometimes will be passive aggressive by acciddent_


QUESTIONNAIRE TWO
*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I'm male, 18 and tired

* 2. Study these two images A and B. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*
I definitely prefer B, no contest. Its just so much more vibrant, I feel like it inspires or connects with something within me, wheras A is so generic and meaningless to me, doesn't inspire any thoughts or feelings except the taste of a croissant . I would describe B as a bright skyscape covered in light and colour. It seems like a 'deep' sky if that makes sense? The sea is glistening and crisp and the dark moulds in with the light on the horizon really smoothly.

* 3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
I'm a caring person, I see the good in everybody and I love nature and the great things the world and life has to offer, but I feel sad for the repressive forces in the world preventing these pure parts of the human and spiritual experience being truly enjoyed and taken in by everyone. No don't run away we just met! 

* 4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
I want to be expressive and open because people often misunderstand me and perceive me as simple or emotionless - which is painful for someone who feels complex and emotional. I want to be less awkward too just cus thats pretty annoying in general. I DON'T want to be cold, angry or cynical, as this is some of what I think is wrong with the world, I try to make myself as opposite to this as possible.

* 5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
I kind of explained this already

* 6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*
I'll skip this as It'll be hard to explain and longwinded and its mostly about the judging functions anyway.

* 7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
Uh okay, a year ago my friend invited to come along to a youth club that someone he knew went to often, so I said yes, thought it might be cool to chill out maybe make some new friends or meet some girls. But when I got there I slowly began to realise it was a devoutly Christian youth club. The social bit lasted like half an hour and then we went upstairs and after a 'fun' introduction, it became a super religious everything, we had prayer circles and inspiring readings and christian music oh my gosh it was Fe heaven and I wanted to leave so badly. Anyway how I reacted, firstly I looked to my friend to probably make a lighthearted joke out of it as I didn't want to have to take it seriously, but he was fully into it, and then I was all alone, I had no one to give a smirking glance to when things got cheesy and that sucked. So yeah after that I just tried my best to seem enthusiastic and seem like it meant something to me. I don't think they brought it because when they asked me if I'd turn up to the next event I just kind of mumbled and looked at the ground lol. I felt bad for making them feel like their community wasn't anything meaningful to me, but I felt glad I wasn't a part of this thing. Sorry if that was long.

* 8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
In a stressful situation I often ask a load of questions to people if I'm worried about the hypothetical situations that might happen (eg 'what will happen if _____?', 'what if _____?') If I'm on my own I will just procrastinate and hermit myself, I also loose sleep and my diet goes bad when I get stressed out.

* 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
If I'm enjoying myself I just find myself smiling really easily, I think just because I'm less weighed down or bored or whatever. I sometimes become more talkative when I'm enjoying myself, not sure why, I just feel more relaxed I guess.

* 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
I find socialisation hard most of the time, its like an inconvenience, I like the idea of socialising, but I most of the time suck at it really. I'm not good at gauging how serious or silly a conversation or atmosphere is so I generally end up feeling like most things I say I could regret. In one on one interaction, it varies a lot, I generally feel more responsibility to be entertaining in one on one interaction, if theyre quiet or I'm not comfortable with them, the conversation stumps or floats by on very small talk and I blame myself for that. If were comfortable or they are more talkative with me, then it can get more deep, but normally about external things to me, like the other person or other things we know about, not about myself really, unless theyre pressing me to talk about myself. In group situations it can be more easy to be in depending on the dynamics of it, but they can be tiresome and they normally talk about impersonal stuff (eg politics sports etc) So I suppose I prefer one on one, but I find group easier.

* 11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
Society sometimes can feel like a box, but I think mostly when I am in a good mood I don't mind society really, it isn't really that closed minded anymore. I don't feel like I fit in to the norm though, which gets me down sometimes, but I'm mostly glad I don't I think. I think norms are a natural thing and if they exist they shouldn't be annoyed at that, but no one should try to enforce a social norm. Again I struggle to keep up with these norms. Tradition unimportant to me except if it's for sentiment, then it is important to me.

* 12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
Authority is mostly needed really, but obviously corrupt authority isn't good for anyone. I feel like the wrong people are in control of the world though really. I deal with it by being true to myself without following authority.

* 13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *
I don't know really, I'd say I'm more chaotic but I do crave some order sometimes.

* 14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*

* 15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
I want to have great experiences that fulfil me on a deeper level than just on the surface, I would quite like to see some places around the world. I want to have friendships and relationships where we connect on an emotional level mutually. I also want to create things like art, music poetry, films and stuff. I also really want to make the world a better place with more caring and compassion within it. I want to help disadvantaged people find happiness too. I dunno why, It's just a calling I guess. I guess from being aware of the lack of deepness and meaningfulness in the experience of many I want to find this and share it with the world.

* 16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) Just being on my own in a physically comforting environment to be with my thoughts and daydreams. Music energises me and films sometimes. Also being outside when I'm in the mood for it. And helping people and creating things.
b) Socialising, organising, working, being uncomfortable (physically - eg if I'm sat on a hard wooden chair in humid weather inside, I lose energy). Listening to someone telling me information with no real meaning.

Also I'm enneagram 9 self preservation


Hope you can give any suggestions based off of that, or if not, maybe ask me more questions or whatever I can discuss stuff

Thank you


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

Usually ISFPs don't like to think in hypotheticals. They know what is right to do when they are in the situation and don't really trust deciding upon models of reality (which INFPs often do, and have thought out years beforehand.) This is also why ISFPs are often silent and avoid such theoretical decision-making which some sadly interpret as stupidity. You exhibit this ISFP trait. 

Generally you argue better for being an ISFP than an INFP. ISFPs are also perceivers and might therefore subscribe to be scatter-brained, and most ISFPs don't feel very confident about themselves. From what you've written it is hard to see much intuition going on.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> Usually ISFPs don't like to think in hypotheticals. They know what is right to do when they are in the situation and don't really trust deciding upon models of reality (which INFPs often do, and have thought out years beforehand.) This is also why ISFPs are often silent and avoid such theoretical decision-making which some sadly interpret as stupidity. You exhibit this ISFP trait.
> 
> Generally you argue better for being an ISFP than an INFP. ISFPs are also perceivers and might therefore subscribe to be scatter-brained, and most ISFPs don't feel very confident about themselves. From what you've written it is hard to see much intuition going on.


Aww thank you! 

I wasn't in much of a typing mood when I wrote this, I'll probably do another one tommorow and I'll mention you if that's okay 

I know you're maybe not the best person to ask this, but do you know what it actually 'feels like' to have Se?


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

You *feel* like an ISFP to me. Do you think you have more in common with/relate better with idealists or artisans? Have you ever met an ESFP or an ENFP and just clicked? Dated an ENFJ? ESF/TJ?

-My mind feels muddled, and thats what i feel like Ne is like
-I don't feel like I fit into my environment as much as an ISFP would
-I don't feel as sure of myself as an ISFP seems to be
-I don't feel like I observe my environment
-I'm not that aesthetically pleasing :'(
-I am very scatter-brained

These don't necessarily mean you're not a Sensor  I can be all those things too, and I'm definitely a Sensor. Another thing that could help is knowing your parents' types... I may be wrong, but it seems like most INFPs have an N parent. Have you read the descriptions online? (This doesn't always help; I thought I was an INFP for a while because of confirmation bias!)


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

dogshavesillynames said:


> You *feel* like an ISFP to me. Do you think you have more in common with/relate better with idealists or artisans? Have you ever met an ESFP or an ENFP and just clicked? Dated an ENFJ? ESF/TJ?
> 
> -My mind feels muddled, and thats what i feel like Ne is like
> -I don't feel like I fit into my environment as much as an ISFP would
> ...


Thanks for your input!

I only know for sure 2 people I know's types and theyre ISTP and ENFJ. I have more of a mutual understanding with the ISTP. The ENFJs lack of spontinaity annoys me.

Parts of each description relate to me parts don't. At some point I could get a description of each and highlight the parts that resonate with me and parts that don't, that might help.

My mum is probably xsfj, my dad is most likely an xNxJ

Do you know if ISFPs generally feel misunderstood like InFPs do?


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

I might actually make a video of me answering the questions, just so people actually get a real example of my communication style. I'm super shy though, so it'll take some effort lol :s


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

pearslug said:


> I know I am an Fi dominant type, but I am not entirely sure that I am an INFP over an ISFP


Hello, I'm an INFP here- hopefully I can help. 



> -My internal world is not very clear
> -I don't really ramble as INFPs seem to
> -I don't burst out about things that conflict with my morals
> -I don't have my morals as set in stone as INFPs seem to
> ...


All of this points* strongly * to ISFP. 



> Reasons I _think_ that I'm an INFP, not ISFP:
> -My mind feels muddled, and thats what i feel like Ne is like
> -I don't feel like I fit into my environment as much as an ISFP would
> -I don't feel as sure of myself as an ISFP seems to be
> ...


All of this could be applicable to both ISFPs and INFPs. So nothing specifically INFP here.



> _I liked the way the sun glinted off of the duck fourth from the left's face, it looks like a happy duck, it's my favourite. The front duck definitely looks like the leader, because of his raised head, it's only right that he's upfront really, it's where he want's to be. Overall I like the whole ambience of the picture, kind of yellowy reminds me of a sunset._


This is an Se observation. 

Ne is like: "ideas, ideas, ideas!" When I look at that image, I thought to myself: _"those birds look so majestic- their coloring looks like chocolate. What if there were these chocolates called "Majestic Birds?" and they were secretly poisoned???" _ I even had more ideas from this image, but I don't need to go into them xD

So yeah, you get the point. You're using Se and not Ne here.



> _It would mostly depend on how I feel at the time, I might feel burned out from the concert, and maybe rather go home, but I can normally be *spontaneous enough* to go along with it. I would feel kind of apprehensive about the occasion a little, but also excited I think. I would be *unlikely to say no*._


This points to Se, and you're probably an introvert.



> _I dunno I can't think of my beliefs in this way - hypothetically. sorry :/_


A lack of desire/ability for hypotheticals? That points to being an xSxx type (e.g. ISFP.)



> _I don't know again. It's like I have to experience my own reaction to a particular incident to decide on my morals._


Se.



> That I sometimes don't have much to say, if I'm in a bad mood I'm super boring to be around, or I feel that way


ISFPs are notorious for being very quiet.



Yeah, you're an ISFP. :kitteh:


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Hello, I'm an INFP here- hopefully I can help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help goosey 

A bit off topic:
Would I be right in saying that infact Ne isn't very abstract in the grand scheme of things, like I think it's actually more based around reality much more than Ni anyway, I would almost say Fi is more abstract than Ne am I right or wrong? (I'm not saying this just because I might be ISFP now, but because a reason I have been pretty sure I'm an N is because I have this abstract.. stuff floating round my head)

You seem pretty sure I'm ISFP lol I'm surprised you were that certain! 

I would say during activities or fun things, I am less quiet for instance during sports or video games I get kinda loud, would you say thats more ISFP or INFP?

Another thing that has lead me to believe I'm INFP is that ISFPs are considered present oriented, but I don't really feel like that much I feel I don't take in the present enough really, so I dunno if that means anything?

Again thanks for your help, hope you can answer those too^


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

pearslug said:


> Thanks for the help goosey
> 
> A bit off topic:
> Would I be right in saying that infact Ne isn't very abstract in the grand scheme of things, like I think it's actually more based around reality much more than Ni anyway, I would almost say Fi is more abstract than Ne am I right or wrong? (I'm not saying this just because I might be ISFP now, but because a reason I have been pretty sure I'm an N is because I have this abstract.. stuff floating round my head)
> ...


No problemo Slugy~

Hmm, well, I don't see it as such. Ne is very abstract, it's intangible ideas and imagery, after all. Both Ne and Ni are abstract functions, because that's what intuition in essence _is._ Abstract things are things that do not have a concrete, physical form- often ideas or symbols or meanings and such. Ne creates abstract ideas, therefore Ne is an abstract function.

Fi is abstract in a sense as well, you're very right on that. Fi is abstract because of how subjective it is. Ti is like that as well. Since both of the Ji functions do not have a physical, objective reasoning for their reasoning, and are based on either feeling tones (Fi) or a sense of logical perfection (Ti), they are somewhat abstract functions. However, Fi+Ne in general is going to be more abstract than Fi+Se, because Fi is channeling itself into an abstract function (Ne), as opposed to a concrete one (Se). 

Also, remember that most intelligent sensors score intuitive on dichotomy tests because of MBTI's N bias. 

Well, I'm fairly certain (not positive) because you seem _very much _like an ISFP. Annndd...you don't remind me of myself enough for you to be an INFP, and I'm 99.95% certain I'm an INFP. So...

That's an ISFP (and SP trait in general) trait. I tend to sit on the sidelines and am an observer (I consider myself an observer in general) during activities unless I'm close with the other members. However, even then, I don't enjoy physical activities very much. Especially sports...ew, I don't enjoy them at all, they do nothing for me. I'm more likely to be quieter during sports or something because of how much dis-enjoyment I'm experiencing at the time.

What exactly do you mean you don't take in the present? Are you in your head a lot? Because, in general, introverts are more likely to be in their heads.

No problem, I love helping people ^^


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> No problemo Slugy~
> 
> Hmm, well, I don't see it as such. Ne is very abstract, it's intangible ideas and imagery, after all. Both Ne and Ni are abstract functions, because that's what intuition in essence _is._ Abstract things are things that do not have a concrete, physical form- often ideas or symbols or meanings and such. Ne creates abstract ideas, therefore Ne is an abstract function.
> 
> ...


Yeah I am in my head a lot. But I mean things people have said when differentiating INFPs and ISFPs is that INFPs are future oriented wheras ISFPs are present oriented. I'm not sure, but if I picked one which I thought I was mostly it would be future oriented.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

pearslug said:


> I know you're maybe not the best person to ask this, but do you know what it actually 'feels like' to have Se?


My girlfriend is an ISFP and she's probably the one I know the best. She has a much more direct relationship with reality than me. As an IN I tend to be in my own head for substantial amounts of time, taking little interest or pride in maintaining an ordinary life since what is beyond the senses is always more fascinating, and therefore all I and others do is understood from an almost cosmic framework.
She isn't like that at all. She just lives her life and does her job without comparing it to the conditions of slaves in the Roman Empire. Why would she need a metaphor when it's all right in front of her right now? If she likes something, it's good, if she dislikes something, it sucks. Is there more to say? Of course she can still discuss things and why they're good or bad, but her personal and direct impression of it is what really pervades her mind.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

So I couldn't sleep for most of the night because I hurt my neck yesterday  but on the bright side I managed to do a questionnaire in a bit more depth this time. So @TelepathicGoose, @UnicornRainbowLove and anyone else pretty please could you maybe give your impressions if you feel up to it. Also @ferroequinologist I know we don't know each other lol, but your posts seem very insightful from an ISFP perspective, I wonder if you could help in anyway, hope you don't mind me asking?

I know Ne and Se is easier to look for in this context, but also could you look out for any Si or Ni you spot too? Thanks! 

So here it is (sorry I didn't format it with italics or bold)

* *





1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
I'm male, 18 and tired

2. Study these two images A and B. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
I definitely prefer B, no contest. Its just so much more vibrant, I feel like it inspires or connects with something within me, wheras A is so generic and meaningless to me, doesn't inspire any thoughts or feelings except the taste of a croissant . I would describe B as a bright skyscape covered in light and colour. It seems like a 'deep' sky if that makes sense? The sea is glistening and crisp and the dark moulds in with the light on the horizon really smoothly.

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
I'm a caring person, I see the good in everybody and I love nature and the great things the world and life has to offer, but I feel sad for the repressive forces in the world preventing these pure parts of the human and spiritual experience being truly enjoyed and taken in by everyone. No don't run away we just met! 

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
I want to be expressive and open because people often misunderstand me and perceive me as simple or emotionless - which is painful for someone who feels complex and emotional. I want to be less awkward too just cus thats pretty annoying in general. I DON'T want to be cold, angry or cynical, as this is some of what I think is wrong with the world, I try to make myself as opposite to this as possible.

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
I kind of explained this already

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.
I'll skip this as It'll be hard to explain and longwinded and its mostly about the judging functions anyway.

7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
Uh okay, a year ago my friend invited to come along to a youth club that someone he knew went to often, so I said yes, thought it might be cool to chill out maybe make some new friends or meet some girls. But when I got there I slowly began to realise it was a devoutly Christian youth club. The social bit lasted like half an hour and then we went upstairs and after a 'fun' introduction, it became a super religious everything, we had prayer circles and inspiring readings and christian music oh my gosh it was Fe heaven and I wanted to leave so badly. Anyway how I reacted, firstly I looked to my friend to probably make a lighthearted joke out of it as I didn't want to have to take it seriously, but he was fully into it, and then I was all alone, I had no one to give a smirking glance to when things got cheesy and that sucked. So yeah after that I just tried my best to seem enthusiastic and seem like it meant something to me. I don't think they brought it because when they asked me if I'd turn up to the next event I just kind of mumbled and looked at the ground lol. I felt bad for making them feel like their community wasn't anything meaningful to me, but I felt glad I wasn't a part of this thing. Sorry if that was long.

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
In a stressful situation I often ask a load of questions to people if I'm worried about the hypothetical situations that might happen (eg 'what will happen if _____?', 'what if _____?') If I'm on my own I will just procrastinate and hermit myself, I also loose sleep and my diet goes bad when I get stressed out.

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
If I'm enjoying myself I just find myself smiling really easily, I think just because I'm less weighed down or bored or whatever. I sometimes become more talkative when I'm enjoying myself, not sure why, I just feel more relaxed I guess.

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
I find socialisation hard most of the time, its like an inconvenience, I like the idea of socialising, but I most of the time suck at it really. I'm not good at gauging how serious or silly a conversation or atmosphere is so I generally end up feeling like most things I say I could regret. In one on one interaction, it varies a lot, I generally feel more responsibility to be entertaining in one on one interaction, if theyre quiet or I'm not comfortable with them, the conversation stumps or floats by on very small talk and I blame myself for that. If were comfortable or they are more talkative with me, then it can get more deep, but normally about external things to me, like the other person or other things we know about, not about myself really, unless theyre pressing me to talk about myself. In group situations it can be more easy to be in depending on the dynamics of it, but they can be tiresome and they normally talk about impersonal stuff (eg politics sports etc) So I suppose I prefer one on one, but I find group easier.

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
Society sometimes can feel like a box, but I think mostly when I am in a good mood I don't mind society really, it isn't really that closed minded anymore. I don't feel like I fit in to the norm though, which gets me down sometimes, but I'm mostly glad I don't I think. I think norms are a natural thing and if they exist they shouldn't be annoyed at that, but no one should try to enforce a social norm. Again I struggle to keep up with these norms. Tradition unimportant to me except if it's for sentiment, then it is important to me.

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
Authority is mostly needed really, but obviously corrupt authority isn't good for anyone. I feel like the wrong people are in control of the world though really. I deal with it by being true to myself without following authority.

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 
I don't know really, I'd say I'm more chaotic but I do crave some order sometimes.

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
I want to have great experiences that fulfil me on a deeper level than just on the surface, I would quite like to see some places around the world. I want to have friendships and relationships where we connect on an emotional level mutually. I also want to create things like art, music poetry, films and stuff. I also really want to make the world a better place with more caring and compassion within it. I want to help disadvantaged people find happiness too. I dunno why, It's just a calling I guess. I guess from being aware of the lack of deepness and meaningfulness in the experience of many I want to find this and share it with the world.

16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
a) Just being on my own in a physically comforting environment to be with my thoughts and daydreams. Music energises me and films sometimes. Also being outside when I'm in the mood for it. And helping people and creating things.
b) Socialising, organising, working, being uncomfortable (physically - eg if I'm sat on a hard wooden chair in humid weather inside, I lose energy). Listening to someone telling me information with no real meaning.

Also I'm enneagram 9 self preservation




Hope you can help out, thank you!!


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

pearslug said:


> So I couldn't sleep for most of the night because I hurt my neck yesterday  but on the bright side I managed to do a questionnaire in a bit more depth this time. So @_TelepathicGoose_, @_UnicornRainbowLove_ and anyone else pretty please could you maybe give your impressions if you feel up to it. Also @_ferroequinologist_ I know we don't know each other lol, but your posts seem very insightful from an ISFP perspective, I wonder if you could help in anyway, hope you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I know Ne and Se is easier to look for in this context, but also could you look out for any Si or Ni you spot too? Thanks!
> 
> ...



I hate to say it, but there really isn't enough information there to distinguish much between Ne and Se, but if what is there is anything to go by, I'd suggest Se over Ne. Here are the statements that point me in that direction:

_I definitely prefer B, no contest. Its just so much more vibrant, I feel like it inspires or connects with something within me, wheras A is so generic and meaningless to me, doesn't inspire any thoughts or feelings except the taste of a croissant . I would describe B as a bright skyscape covered in light and colour. It seems like a 'deep' sky if that makes sense? The sea is glistening and crisp and the dark moulds in with the light on the horizon really smoothly.
_
You chose the natural photo over a doctored one that is suggestive of what's not shown (the face of the girl, where is she, why is she alone, why that bread, and that is only from this Se user's perspective. I'm sure a true Ne type would be taking this and running). Also, you focus on the objective characteristics of the image--the vibrant colors, deep sky, glistening sea, etc. And the focus is, of course, on how it moves you right now, not raising up impressions of the past, like Si would do (this reminds me of... or makes me think of when...)

_I kind of explained this already
_
and

_I'll skip this as It'll be hard to explain and longwinded and its mostly about the judging functions anyway.
_
Sorry, but I had to laugh reading those. I can't imagine an Ne type person letting opportunities go by without commenting on them, but that is just what I've seen here--the desire to _not_ share more than necessary... More Se. 

And then this here:
_a) Just being on my own in a physically comforting environment to be with my thoughts and daydreams. Music energises me and films sometimes. Also being outside when I'm in the mood for it. And helping people and creating things.
_
That helping people--more an ISFP thing than INFP. We ISFPs tend to think smaller, more personally and individually than the INFPs that tend to want to make everything right, but may miss out on smaller details that Se catches. 

But lastly, there's this: 

_In a stressful situation I often ask a load of questions to people if I'm worried about the hypothetical situations that might happen (eg 'what will happen if _____?', 'what if _____?') If I'm on my own I will just procrastinate and hermit myself, I also loose sleep and my diet goes bad when I get stressed out.
_
I don't know for sure, but this sounds more ISFP than INFP. If my wife's INTP traits are anything to go by, her Ne wouldn't really let her do this. She's be more like "oh my, this happened _again_! This must mean..." Her weak sensing tends to draw past experience into the present, while ISFPs tend to freak out more about the future. (weak intuition). 

But like I said, it's really hard to tell from this. I may be reading my own biases into your post. But just from this, I'd suggest ISFP...

You did mention not understanding the difference between Se and Ne, so I thought I'd try to share my impressions.

People think that Se lacks imagination or just sees things for what they are, but that couldn't be further from the truth. Especially for ISFPs, Se is our creative function. It's where we express ourselves. It's where we bring to life what we feel. Se, when it is in a strong position (dominant or auxiliary) can be quite adept at not merely observing the world around it, but grabbing it by the throat, and throttling it to do its will. It sees, for instance, a stick, but what it really sees is a tool--something to manipulate, to play with. It may be something as simple as a lever, or something to knock a ball or frisbee out of a tree, or it may be a sword or a gun or a baton (either for twirling or for leading a band). The potential for that stick is endless, and limited to the imagination. However, for Se, the uses are material--and the focus will be on its use. 

Ne, on the other hand, may see the stick. If it were my wife, though, she may be interested in what tree it came from. If it has leaves and fruit or flowers, she may want to get out her botany book, and find out what kind it is. But here's the thing, once her thoughts get going, in her mind, the stick itself ceases to exist. 

Here's a real life illustration. For Christmas, she got a big purse for traveling. A few days after Christmas, she saw the purse lying there, and wondered if her iPad would fit in its inner pocket. She pulled out the purse, pulled out the iPad, dropped it into the pocket, zipped it closed, and saw that the iPad fit. Now, if she were me, she would have pulled the iPad back out, and put it on the desk, but once her curiosity was satisfied, she promptly forgot about the iPad, put the purse away and went on to something else. The next day, she couldn't find her iPad. She looked all over the house for it, but had forgotten entirely about it. However, she was able to walk back in her mind and remember the purse, and she found her iPad. I think that's a good illustration of how Ne starts with the physical or material world, but quickly moves onto the conceptual and forgets the material. So let's apply that to the stick again.

That stick, once the Ne gets going--what is it from? How did it get here?--ceases to matter. Or let's think from an Fi-Ne perspective (I'm guessing here...) Maybe the Fi-Ne sees a stick, and also thinks "sword"! But now, the Ne child is no longer thinking about the stick, but how he is the night, on a quest to slay the dragon. Suddenly the ideas start flowing, and the stick, while it may actually be used for a "battle", the technique the actual use of the "sword" will be less important than what is going on in the head. The stick no longer exists. It is pushed aside for something far more important. Since all/most children play imaginatively, this may not necessarily be the best example, but in my memories from my own childhood, it didn't matter how far my imagination took me, it was always grounded in the reality of the world around me. My imagination was more of a way of interacting with that world. When I was a young teen, my brother and I spent tons of time in the woods around our house. I devised a system of whistles we could do that would communicate things like what to do, where to go, and whistles that meant places that we had named, like "skull rock" (a real rock, where we once found a skull on it--squirrel skull, so don't worry). My brother is an NTJ, so his approach was a bit different. He was systematic and created the code--sort of like morse code with pitch included), and he loved making precise maps of our woods. I have an Fi-Ne nephew, and he is much less directly connected with reality than that. He actually got lost in the woods near his house--partly because he kind of forgot where he was and where he was going. He was in his head, and suddenly, he didn't know where he was, even though he'd been in those woods many times before. ;-) When I was his age, I knew every nook and cranny of the woods, and would never have gotten lost. Impossible. 

And those are illustrations of Se and Ne as I see them. I may be wrong, so other feedback should be waited for. I don't know if this helpa any.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

pearslug said:


> Yeah I am in my head a lot. But I mean things people have said when differentiating INFPs and ISFPs is that INFPs are future oriented wheras ISFPs are present oriented. I'm not sure, but if I picked one which I thought I was mostly it would be future oriented.


All types are future oriented, since no one can survive by not thinking about what your next move in life will be.
It's not unusual for an ISFP to have a plan as to what he/she has to do for the next 5/10 years to get where he/she wants to be.

Without a (rough) plan, stagnation will happen, which neither INFP or ISFP is a big fan of.


----------



## Aert (Jul 17, 2014)

*QUESTIONNAIRE ONE*
1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
View attachment 331378

_I liked the way the sun glinted off of the duck fourth from the left's face, it looks like a happy duck, it's my favourite. The front duck definitely looks like the leader, because of his raised head, it's only right that he's upfront really, it's where he want's to be. Overall I like the whole ambience of the picture, kind of yellowy reminds me of a sunset._

Se! I recognise se, you think the way i do.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
_Initially I would honestly be thinking 'wow this is intersting', I wouldnt think of the concert initially. I would be more worried about the group of people thinking I didn't care than actually caring about the concert. Outward reactions, I would try my best to look disappointed yet but also positive. _

Se again, but being worried about peoples thoughts over the fun of the concert probably indicates fi over se.
3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
_It would mostly depend on how I feel at the time, I might feel burned out from the concert, and maybe rather go home, but I can normally be spontaneous enough to go along with it. I would feel kind of apprehensive about the occasion a little, but also excited I think. I would be unlikely to say no._

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
_I would be mostly forgiving inside, because in my eyes they know no better. I probably wouldn't mention it unless it was really bad_

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
_I dunno I can't think of my beliefs in this way - hypothetically. sorry :/_

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
_I don't know again. It's like I have to experience my own reaction to a particular incident to decide on my morals._

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
_a) That I'm more caring, forgiving, accepting than most people. I'm also quiet and kind of random when I talk. 
b) That I sometimes don't have much to say, if I'm in a bad mood I'm super boring to be around, or I feel that way_

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
_I think I mostly trust my gut feelings, even though they're not always right I don't think. Even if someone gives me evidence to show that I am wrong I mostly ignore them really. Theyre mostly triggered when either trying to organise something or do something thought out (e.g. finding the location of somewhere in town or a best direction to one place), or when I try to figure out how someone is feeling_

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
_I'll skip this as I think it's about introversion/extroversion and I'm definately introverted_

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
_Sometimes I will feel annoyed at someone when I am with them and I will get annoyed at myself for being annoyed at them, and then I will try to repress the feeling of being annoyed at them. I will repress the outward expression of it, but I sometimes will be passive aggressive by acciddent_


QUESTIONNAIRE TWO
*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I'm male, 18 and tired

* 2. Study these two images A and B. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*
I definitely prefer B, no contest. Its just so much more vibrant, I feel like it inspires or connects with something within me, wheras A is so generic and meaningless to me, doesn't inspire any thoughts or feelings except the taste of a croissant . I would describe B as a bright skyscape covered in light and colour. It seems like a 'deep' sky if that makes sense? The sea is glistening and crisp and the dark moulds in with the light on the horizon really smoothly.

* 3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
I'm a caring person, I see the good in everybody and I love nature and the great things the world and life has to offer, but I feel sad for the repressive forces in the world preventing these pure parts of the human and spiritual experience being truly enjoyed and taken in by everyone. No don't run away we just met! 

* 4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
I want to be expressive and open because people often misunderstand me and perceive me as simple or emotionless - which is painful for someone who feels complex and emotional. I want to be less awkward too just cus thats pretty annoying in general. I DON'T want to be cold, angry or cynical, as this is some of what I think is wrong with the world, I try to make myself as opposite to this as possible.

* 5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
I kind of explained this already

* 6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*
I'll skip this as It'll be hard to explain and longwinded and its mostly about the judging functions anyway.

* 7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
Uh okay, a year ago my friend invited to come along to a youth club that someone he knew went to often, so I said yes, thought it might be cool to chill out maybe make some new friends or meet some girls. But when I got there I slowly began to realise it was a devoutly Christian youth club. The social bit lasted like half an hour and then we went upstairs and after a 'fun' introduction, it became a super religious everything, we had prayer circles and inspiring readings and christian music oh my gosh it was Fe heaven and I wanted to leave so badly. Anyway how I reacted, firstly I looked to my friend to probably make a lighthearted joke out of it as I didn't want to have to take it seriously, but he was fully into it, and then I was all alone, I had no one to give a smirking glance to when things got cheesy and that sucked. So yeah after that I just tried my best to seem enthusiastic and seem like it meant something to me. I don't think they brought it because when they asked me if I'd turn up to the next event I just kind of mumbled and looked at the ground lol. I felt bad for making them feel like their community wasn't anything meaningful to me, but I felt glad I wasn't a part of this thing. Sorry if that was long.

* 8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
In a stressful situation I often ask a load of questions to people if I'm worried about the hypothetical situations that might happen (eg 'what will happen if _____?', 'what if _____?') If I'm on my own I will just procrastinate and hermit myself, I also loose sleep and my diet goes bad when I get stressed out.

* 9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
If I'm enjoying myself I just find myself smiling really easily, I think just because I'm less weighed down or bored or whatever. I sometimes become more talkative when I'm enjoying myself, not sure why, I just feel more relaxed I guess.

* 10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
I find socialisation hard most of the time, its like an inconvenience, I like the idea of socialising, but I most of the time suck at it really. I'm not good at gauging how serious or silly a conversation or atmosphere is so I generally end up feeling like most things I say I could regret. In one on one interaction, it varies a lot, I generally feel more responsibility to be entertaining in one on one interaction, if theyre quiet or I'm not comfortable with them, the conversation stumps or floats by on very small talk and I blame myself for that. If were comfortable or they are more talkative with me, then it can get more deep, but normally about external things to me, like the other person or other things we know about, not about myself really, unless theyre pressing me to talk about myself. In group situations it can be more easy to be in depending on the dynamics of it, but they can be tiresome and they normally talk about impersonal stuff (eg politics sports etc) So I suppose I prefer one on one, but I find group easier.

* 11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
Society sometimes can feel like a box, but I think mostly when I am in a good mood I don't mind society really, it isn't really that closed minded anymore. I don't feel like I fit in to the norm though, which gets me down sometimes, but I'm mostly glad I don't I think. I think norms are a natural thing and if they exist they shouldn't be annoyed at that, but no one should try to enforce a social norm. Again I struggle to keep up with these norms. Tradition unimportant to me except if it's for sentiment, then it is important to me.

* 12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
Authority is mostly needed really, but obviously corrupt authority isn't good for anyone. I feel like the wrong people are in control of the world though really. I deal with it by being true to myself without following authority.

* 13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *
I don't know really, I'd say I'm more chaotic but I do crave some order sometimes.

* 14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

2. Well, your answer is somewhat in the middle. You have certainly described what was on the picture (sensing), but you also wrote things like it being a "deep sky if that makes sense?" which is to describe it more metaphorically. You didn't run off with crazy intuitive associations though (which you might expect an ENFP to for instance). 

3. Again you're in the middle between sensing and intuition here. It is typical of SFs to have realistic and goals in life, such as to be a good, caring person and enjoy nature and all the world's sensations. Then you blow it all of course by also stating a connection to the human experience at large, which is more of an NF domain. Generally though you will se an NF say that he wants to be wise or sage-like, which wasn't really in your description. So SF is the most likely answer.

4. You're an introvert when you come off like that to others, and most likely a feeling perceiver too when you have these sorts of struggles. Evidently you see it all more as a problem you have rather than the whole world being a shallow, zombie-like bunch with no concept of depth at all - which we INFPs often falter to. 
Again you aren't very much to either side, but you seem slightly less intuitive than the ordinary and imaginative INFP.

7. I would feel just like you in that situation. You did very well. You see some perceiving in this because you didn't talk about Christianity as illogical, but simply thought that you guys had disagreements about what's right which is totally okay. 

8. This could be seen as inferior/weak intuition. 

9. Introversion and Perceiving together often forms this personality who is afraid to relax, but when he does, he does it fully 

10. You're an introvert.

11. You aren't really bothered by norms in and of themselves, and it isn't like you've stated that you're constantly trying to be different. You've shown some compassionate sensitivity towards those who are different, but not shot down norms as a whole. Again, you're mildly sensing on this point. You even say that norms are natural, which I'm not sure many INFPs would say in public.

12. You're definitely not super-high on Sensing. In the Big Five sensing-intuition is called "openness to experience" where high openness means you're quite liberal and have original views, while if you're low on it (very sensing) you're typically conservative and despise people who try to challenge the status quo. Most people are somewhere in the middle of this spectrum though, like you, my friend.

13. Just admit you're a Perceiver.

15. All of that is high on Feeling (what is right and has value) and Perceiving (experience what there is to see). It means you're an awesome guy. 
Again you're dead-on the middle of the S-N spectrum. You want to use your senses but also connect with others deeply (which is how NFs often put their grossly sentimental dreams on paper). You want meaning and depth which is more of an intuitive thing to say, and yet I believe that the actual things you want to do are very realistic and people-oriented.
----------------------------
All in all I would say you're a Sensor, particularly when also taking your OP into account. You are, however, in the middle of the spectrum. You might want to check out the Big Five model because it endorses that kind of thing much more.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

ferroequinologist said:


> I hate to say it, but there really isn't enough information there to distinguish much between Ne and Se, but if what is there is anything to go by, I'd suggest Se over Ne.


Oh my! For being an ISFP, I wasn't very observant! I just discovered that there was another whole page! Sorry.

After perusing that first page, I think I can say with much greater certainty that you are an ISFP. In fact, I'm not sure why you would think INFP for yourself.

I think that a large part of what confuses people, though, is that we read descriptions as if they are iron-clad descriptions that should describe all of us, both all of me in one, fell swoop, and all ISFPs collectively. This is not, nor can it be the case. The goal of descriptions is to catch as many of the variations in one, fell swoop, so what you need to look for is a general tendency, or a greater identification with one vs. another. IMO, this is where the strength of Keirsey's approach works better. It looks at a temperament holistically, starting from the general, working toward the specific. 

That said, there's one other aspect we need to examine in ourselves. We tend to view ourselves as "ought-to" or "want-to", i.e. this is what I ought to be like, or this is what I want to be like, rather than looking at ourselves as what is. A couple examples. We read a point that we prefer order or prefer freedom to choose--keep our options open. It may be that, on the surface, we prefer order, but such a preference is more out of a fear of disintegration or a fear of the future, or simply a learned attitude, but in our heart of heart--where we really feel most comfortable, we want to keep our options open. We may like the freedom to change, and not be criticized for it. On the other hand, we may want to know we have an escape hatch or like the idea of keeping our options open, but at the heart, what makes us feel most comfortable, safe or ourselves is to have a solid structure and order or routine in our lives. That is where our heart lies--two opposites, but seemingly similar on the surface. What complicates things is that introverted judgers love order in a manner of speaking, but that order must be internal, while externally, they are much more passive and open. So, internally, we may feel a need for stability or "knowing" but externally, we are much more open to variety. I know that for myself, for instance, I have to make myself have a daily structure, because if I didn't, I'd never get anything done (and this site is one of my biggest distractions--I really need to establish order over this, and thought I was getting there, when the OP gave me a mention! argh!!!) ;-) But to get back to my point, I find structure, habit, etc. to be extremely stressful and inhibiting over time. So I have to find ways to both structure and give myself flexibility and freedom. What that usually means, though, is that I go through phases where I'm organized, and then it gets to be too much, and I throw off the shackles for a while, and laze out, and then get my kit back in order for a while, before I blow it all off again. It's "fun." So that's how "desire for order" works in my life... And this is just one answer on a questionnaire... Imagine going through this process for 70 questions? Unbearable! 

If you want a good description, I suggest those at celebritytypes: ISFP Description - CelebrityTypes.com

In particular, the "Pierce Presents..." one that is linked at the bottom of this page. His descriptions, IMO, are some of the best out there, for every type he has touched upon. Gah. I'll just link it direct: Pierce Presents: ISFP | CelebrityTypes

And now I've written two long posts... I need to get things done. Where's my GTD manual when I need it?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, you're right definitely an Fi dom. I am more on the Se side. Your questionnaire didn't ramble enough for Ne.  

Seriously, the difference between Ne and Se is always clear in their writing style. Ne thinks too much, and Se just does it. Your answers were short and precise. You directly answered the questions. There was no rambling on about "what if's" or "what could be". You gave us what the question asked for. 

I disagree with the fact that ISFP's are less confident than an INFP. Neither are less or more confident, it's all about the person.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

firedell said:


> Seriously, the difference between Ne and Se is always clear in their writing style. Ne thinks too much, and Se just does it. Your answers were short and precise. You directly answered the questions. There was no rambling on about "what if's" or "what could be". You gave us what the question asked for.


Going by writing styles can be dangerous, especially going by just quantity. Speaking styles, probably a safer bet. ;-) 

For instance, when I'm writing, I can write a lot, but like you said, it is less the "what if" style and more a a circling around the subject, trying to find a better way to express myself. This leads to repetitious redundancy, where i repeat myself with different words, and in different ways, saying the same thing, only differently, using a variety of expressions and illustrations to try to express myself, or say exactly the same thing, only differently. ;-) I call that my weak Ni. Like our love for puns, or our propensity for accidental spoonerisms.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

@ferroequinologist thankyou so much for taking the time out to write this stuff! 
What you said about the survey seemed accurate, sorry I didn't put enough information there haha! 

Your description of Se and Ne was interesting, but I don't think either very much with me really. The ipad thing made me think I was more Ne than Se, but like you said you could be wrong.

If an ISFP makes art does it generally tend to be more just observation of reality or not really? Because if I did art I wouldn't have any interest in making art that shows reality or is very grounded in reality, I'd make some crazy abstract stuff probably.

The celebrity types description definitely seemed like me, but I'll have to check out the INFP description to compare and contrast. Thanks!

The Michael Pierce thing was what originally made me question being INFP funnily enough, the bit about having a blurry internal world seemed a lot more like me than having a detailed and mapped out internal world.

I actually originally got ISFP when I first did the test if I remember correctly.

Anyway thanks for the input again 

@UnicornRainbowLove thank you for for your analysis, it made a lot of sense  

I think the big five sensing thing kind of sounds like a generalization though (just defending my new tribe lol)



I think I may do one more questionnaire just to absolutely get it beyond reasonable doubt, but it does seem that I'm an ISFP at this point , I finally understand what all the intuitive superiority feels like now, I feel kind of blind now haha, all these 'magical connections' I thought that I was seeing are actually way beyond my reach :s On the other hand I feel pretty cool because ISFPs apparently suck at academia, and I'm doing pretty well with difficult courses.



One thing I'd like to add is that a while ago I thought I might be INFJ, and then I saw this video, and related A LOT to the INFP in the video and I made me realise I was INFP (well thats what it seemed like)

I wonder if anyone could just take a quick look and tell me if he could possibly be an ISFP instead? Because I feel very similar to him, and it would be confusing to find he was a different type to me





Thanks


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@pearslug, sorry this is so late!

I would just to say, from what I read on your questionnaire, you still seem very ISFP.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ferroequinologist said:


> Going by writing styles can be dangerous, especially going by just quantity. Speaking styles, probably a safer bet. ;-)
> 
> For instance, when I'm writing, I can write a lot, but like you said, it is less the "what if" style and more a a circling around the subject, trying to find a better way to express myself. This leads to repetitious redundancy, where i repeat myself with different words, and in different ways, saying the same thing, only differently, using a variety of expressions and illustrations to try to express myself, or say exactly the same thing, only differently. ;-) I call that my weak Ni. Like our love for puns, or our propensity for accidental spoonerisms.


It is true, you write a lot. 

Writing, is how I type people. What they say, how they say it can say a lot about a person to me. Online and even in person. It says a lot about how they think, and much more.


----------



## kane_1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello. You're IxFP. Easy way (not always correct, but often works as a screening tool for me) - lost in Ne or lost in Se. 

Lost in Se - lots and lots of selfies (sensory reflection) - how do I look now?
Lost in Ne - lots and lots of thought reflection - infinity of mirrors

Someone mentioned hypotheticals.

There's terrible bias in the MBTI system - socionics and Keirsey can help correct those. Q & A = each word has not only a euphemism or derogatory meaning, but can also mean completely different things to people. I recall there's guides that also state a requirement to have a strong letter preference ~e.g. like 60%-60%-60%-60% to be sure. What I prefer to do (for example, when interviewing people) is just observe how they respond to questions.


----------



## kane_1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lost in Se - lots and lots of selfies (sensory reflection) - how do I look now?
Lost in Ne - lots and lots of thought reflection - infinity of mirrors

Forgot - the actual expression - Se will come out in photos (occasionally other things like cooking (smell) and music (hearing)), Ne comes out in writing.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

kane_1 said:


> Lost in Se - lots and lots of selfies (sensory reflection) - how do I look now?
> Lost in Ne - lots and lots of thought reflection - infinity of mirrors
> 
> Forgot - the actual expression - Se will come out in photos (occasionally other things like cooking (smell) and music (hearing)), Ne comes out in writing.


I'm not saying this just to be awkward, but I definitely do both :|


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I wrote an attempt at Se vs Ne, so maybe that could help? (I lost some momentum on Ne though...)



> So, Se and Ne are both objective functions and both relate to the external environment. Both are expansive and are about exploration.
> 
> However, Ne is about the exploration of ideas while Se is about exploration of the real world. Se in a dominant position will be driven towards directly experiencing new things such as the typical stereotype of extreme sports, but also travelling to new countries, or even something as low-key as trying a different item on the menu. In both dom and aux position, the user prefers to experience things before they judge them i.e. the example of an ISFP preferring to hold back on judging how they would feel about something until it actually happens, unlike the hypothesising of Ne users (Note: Se users can hypothesise as much as Ne users, but they just prefer to wait and see how it actually turns out - it's a preference).
> So, in summary, Se has a tendency to move around to explore new experiences on a variety of levels, from the mundane to the extreme, depending on the person.
> ...


Whoops, meant to add I think you're ISFP.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

laurie17 said:


> I wrote an attempt at Se vs Ne, so maybe that could help? (I lost some momentum on Ne though...)
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, meant to add I think you're ISFP.


Oh thank you for your time appreciate it 



> So, Se and Ne are both objective functions and both relate to the external environment. Both are expansive and are about exploration.
> 
> However, Ne is about the exploration of ideas while Se is about exploration of the real world. Se in a dominant position will be driven towards directly experiencing new things such as the typical stereotype of extreme sports, but also travelling to new countries, or even something as low-key as trying a different item on the menu. In both dom and aux position, the user prefers to experience things before they judge them i.e. the example of an ISFP preferring to hold back on judging how they would feel about something until it actually happens, unlike the hypothesising of Ne users (Note: Se users can hypothesise as much as Ne users, but they just prefer to wait and see how it actually turns out - it's a preference).
> So, in summary, Se has a tendency to move around to explore new experiences on a variety of levels, from the mundane to the extreme, depending on the person.
> ...


I dunno though, I feel like I relate to both. (yet again lol)

I mean I do like trying new foods and stuff, but I think that could be just my dislike of routine. I don't have really much desire for exploration of the world or extreme sports.

In terms of hypothesising, I'm not sure I think this could be perciever behaviour. I think I'd need to observe my own behaviour in this regard because I feel like maybe it varies for me.

I'm not sure about physically inactive, I like to sit around and be lazy when I'm on my own, but if I decide to push myself to be active I generally don't mind it, but it just doesnt appeal to me most of the time. If I'm with others I do get bored if we're just sat doing video games or movies or whatever, I like being outside with friends (but that's probably just.. human behaviour )

But that last sentence (which i *bolded*) sounds very much like me, i get this strange energy from some music, discussions, movies etc. It's like clarity of thinking, that's what it feels like, like some mundane things really 'sludge' my perception and train of thought, but yeah it's like you get little gems of mental simulation make the world seem lighter easier to naviate or whatever. It almost feels like the air becomes lighter I don't know how to explain. But yeah the last sentence relates to me basically, including the bit about 'going out and doing' sometimes.

Thanks for your post 

I think I wanna do another questionnaire when my sleep is back in order, as I've been ill in many ways for like a week so tired when i did the last two. Just because I've heard Ne is a 'plaything' for INFPs, and maybe I've been too tired to use this plaything so to speak, as I kind of observed my cognitive patterns a bit more today and I feel like I may have singled-out Ne maybe (of course the questionnaires say otherwise but whatever)


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

pearslug said:


> Oh thank you for your time appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a lot of overlap. Actually, if you find both are relateable, why not look into tertiary Si vs Ni?

If you're not adverse to socionics, here are a couple of descriptions:

Tert Ni:


> The individual periodically needs an outside evaluation of how a situation is likely to develop in order to keep from worrying excessively. Without an outside reassurance that a task can be accomplished in time without hurry, or that there is no need to deal with an ongoing development and that for the moment it's best to wait and see, the individual is anxious and inclined to try to deal with such issues immediately and sometimes impulsively.


Tert Si:


> The individual has difficulty producing pleasurable sensory experiences for others and for himself, but likes to talk about pleasure, enjoyment, and relaxation, hoping that someone nearby will take the hint and take the lead.
> 
> The individual tends to periodically get wound up and uptight and is generally unable to resolve these sensations himself. He needs someone to help him relax and take an internal look at whether he actually needs or enjoys what he is doing, and what might be the source of the tension that has built up.
> 
> He can tend to extremes in this area, either depriving or indulging the senses to an unhealthy extent.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

The two people closest to me in my life are an ISFP and an INFP. From your responses, you sound more *ISFP*.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

stiletto said:


> The two people closest to me in my life are an ISFP and an INFP. From your responses, you sound more *ISFP*.


Could you go a little into how they differ if you don't mind?


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

laurie17 said:


> There is a lot of overlap. Actually, if you find both are relateable, why not look into tertiary Si vs Ni?
> 
> If you're not adverse to socionics, here are a couple of descriptions:
> 
> ...


Not sure I relate to either, but I'll read up some more and maybe get back to you about it thanks


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

pearslug said:


> But that last sentence (which i *bolded*) sounds very much like me, i get this strange energy from some music, discussions, movies etc. It's like clarity of thinking, that's what it feels like, like some mundane things really 'sludge' my perception and train of thought, but yeah it's like you get little gems of mental simulation make the world seem lighter easier to naviate or whatever. It almost feels like the air becomes lighter I don't know how to explain. But yeah the last sentence relates to me basically, including the bit about 'going out and doing' sometimes.


Here's a dumbish question. What kind of table games do you prefer? Games like Scrabble and Boggle or other word games? Also, does playing these games kind of mentally charge you or mentally tire you?


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

ferroequinologist said:


> Here's a dumbish question. What kind of table games do you prefer? Games like Scrabble and Boggle or other word games? Also, does playing these games kind of mentally charge you or mentally tire you?


I like monopoly, pictionary, risk is ok, mostly I like ones where you have a specific role within the game or within a team in the game I guess. For example I don't like scrabble as it just monotonously goes from one person to the next without much wiggle room for creativity or discussion, I can't really immerse myself in it. I think I played boggle before but I can't be sure, I really like the idea of it. So I think I prefer other board games to word games generally.

The games normally charge me I think, until I stop playing, and then I normally feel a weird sort of 'frustration' after playing board games I find, however maybe thats just me adjusting back to the reality outside of the boardgame I don't know. But I'd say I tend to find them more energising than draining - if i enjoy the game. I'm never normally the one playing the game who decides to stop playing, it's normally someone else and I wanna carry on playing.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

pearslug said:


> I like monopoly, pictionary, risk is ok, mostly I like ones where you have a specific role within the game or within a team in the game I guess. For example I don't like scrabble as it just monotonously goes from one person to the next without much wiggle room for creativity or discussion, I can't really immerse myself in it. I think I played boggle before but I can't be sure, I really like the idea of it. So I think I prefer other board games to word games generally.
> 
> The games normally charge me I think, until I stop playing, and then I normally feel a weird sort of 'frustration' after playing board games I find, however maybe thats just me adjusting back to the reality outside of the boardgame I don't know. But I'd say I tend to find them more energising than draining - if i enjoy the game. I'm never normally the one playing the game who decides to stop playing, it's normally someone else and I wanna carry on playing.


Oh, I meant does Scrabble or Boggle mentally exhaust you. Sorry.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

ferroequinologist said:


> Oh, I meant does Scrabble or Boggle mentally exhaust you. Sorry.


Scrabble yes. Boggle no. Sorry for being awkward with my answers haha


----------

